# The first Canon RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM shipment appears to have been delayed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 8, 2020)

> When Canon officially announced the Canon RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM and the Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 STM, both lenses were scheduled to be available in early to mid-December. While the RF 50mm f/1.8 STM has begun shipping, we’re still waiting on the RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM.
> It now appears the first shipment of the new lens will not happen until January 28, 2021, according to many retailers, including Adorama. There is no word on why the delay, it’s just a sign of the times I think...



Continue reading...


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm anxiously awaiting reviews of this one. Its one of the few RF lenses that has me, a hobbyist, interested in an upgrade over the EF stuff i already have. 

-Brian


----------



## marathonman (Dec 8, 2020)

Deliveries by Santa are *******!


----------



## twoheadedboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Are people really getting their RF 50mm f/1.8's shipped? I ordered mine the 1st day it became available and I've heard nothing, plus IIRC it originally said Dec 4th and now it doesn't list a date.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 8, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Deliveries by Santa are *******!


He has been banned from most areas in Europe and the USA after being classified as a "Super Spreader." He and his elves have refused the vaccine. Source: CNN


----------



## seismichippo (Dec 8, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Are people really getting their RF 50mm f/1.8's shipped? I ordered mine the 1st day it became available and I've heard nothing, plus IIRC it originally said Dec 4th and now it doesn't list a date.


FWIW, B&H charged my card yesterday and I had pre-ordered on the first day. Status is listed as "Order in Progress" as of this morning.


----------



## WriteLight (Dec 8, 2020)

seismichippo said:


> FWIW, B&H charged my card yesterday and I had pre-ordered on the first day. Status is listed as "Order in Progress" as of this morning.


Same with me. Lens hood looks like it's still on pre-order.


----------



## marathonman (Dec 8, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> Same with me. Lens hood looks like it's still on pre-order.


Better that way around than they send you the lens hood and leave you waiting until mid February for a lens to model it on ;-)


----------



## JordanCS13 (Dec 8, 2020)

I really hope this is a cautious estimate, and in reality they will ship sooner.


----------



## GrunRad (Dec 8, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Are people really getting their RF 50mm f/1.8's shipped? I ordered mine the 1st day it became available and I've heard nothing, plus IIRC it originally said Dec 4th and now it doesn't list a date.


Pre-ordered when announced and received mine on Dec 7th (this is in Austria - most major outlets in Europe seem to have them on stock since Dec 4/5).


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 8, 2020)

A delay from Canon? On an RF part? Impossible.

I recently ordered and received the RF 70-200L f2.8 (great deal BTW and everything I hoped it would be) and it showed up virtually overnight. Of course, it's been out for over a year so...

I was considering the 100-500L but seeing as how well my 100-400L II and 1.4X III perform I couldn't see the point.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 9, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I don't know if it matters but there is a factory in Japan that burned and will be 6 months rebuilding it. Apparently, they make parts for Canon, Sony, and Nikon. The story said that the factory would likely cause shipping delays for camera manufacturers and possibly lenses also?


----------



## fabao (Dec 9, 2020)

In the meantime, still waiting for the 100-500 to become available...


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Dec 9, 2020)

I really wish Canon would handle this situation like Apple does. They postponed the iPhone presentation (even though their September date is almost kind of a tradition) in order to have the iPhones available to preorder and being shipped within days after the presentation. That's the way to go! 

Canons way, there are just so many unhappy people...


----------



## BirdDudeJosh (Dec 9, 2020)

Preordered the 50mm from B&H om the first day and I should have it tomorrow. Forgot to order the hood. 

Still waiting on the RF 600 and RF 800 hoods that I have had on order since the end of July.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 9, 2020)

B and H is *******!


----------



## GreenViper (Dec 9, 2020)

RE Japanese factory fire - the pending shortage is for ADC audio chips so impact is cameras not lenses and for other audio equipment manufacturers too


----------



## Andy Westwood (Dec 9, 2020)

The EF 70-200 f/4 was my first white lens way back. I am going to stick with adapting my EF f2.8 version for now. I do fancy an RF 50mm f/1.8 but however, not a sight of one in the UK as of yet.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Finally got the shipping notification on the RF 50mm f/1.8 today, so that's great!


----------



## GooberGrape (Dec 9, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Are people really getting their RF 50mm f/1.8's shipped? I ordered mine the 1st day it became available and I've heard nothing, plus IIRC it originally said Dec 4th and now it doesn't list a date.


Yeah I get mine from B&H tomorrow.


----------



## OTMT (Dec 10, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Are people really getting their RF 50mm f/1.8's shipped? I ordered mine the 1st day it became available and I've heard nothing, plus IIRC it originally said Dec 4th and now it doesn't list a date.



Also receiving mine later today (Thursday, EST) from B&H. I guess if you managed to preorder fast enough you got a hand in the first batch.

Unfortunately, there seems to be some weird little quirks to work out with the manual focus control.


----------



## seismichippo (Dec 10, 2020)

OTMT said:


> Also receiving mine later today (Thursday, EST) from B&H. I guess if you managed to preorder fast enough you got a hand in the first batch.
> 
> Unfortunately, there seems to be some weird little quirks to work out with the manual focus control.


Received mine as well


----------



## seismichippo (Dec 10, 2020)

OTMT said:


> Also receiving mine later today (Thursday, EST) from B&H. I guess if you managed to preorder fast enough you got a hand in the first batch.
> 
> Unfortunately, there seems to be some weird little quirks to work out with the manual focus control.


Where did you hear about the MF control quirks? Initially I hadn't realized that you need to change from AF to MF in the menu, but then it seemed to work fine.


----------



## WriteLight (Dec 11, 2020)

seismichippo said:


> Received mine as well


Me three!


----------



## rocknrory (Dec 12, 2020)

seismichippo said:


> Where did you hear about the MF control quirks? Initially I hadn't realized that you need to change from AF to MF in the menu, but then it seemed to work fine.



It would be better if you didn't have to change the AF mode to MF in the menu, instead it could stay in AF mode until you turn the focus dial, then it would allow MF w/ the option to return to using AF quickly and seamlessly.

Edit: I just learned it's possible to allow this when half pressing the shutter button in the menu. Wish it would allow it without the shutter press, but it's still a big improvement!


----------



## OTMT (Dec 16, 2020)

rocknrory said:


> It would be better if you didn't have to change the AF mode to MF in the menu, instead it could stay in AF mode until you turn the focus dial, then it would allow MF w/ the option to return to using AF quickly and seamlessly.
> 
> Edit: I just learned it's possible to allow this when half pressing the shutter button in the menu. Wish it would allow it without the shutter press, but it's still a big improvement!



Another option is to use the AF ON button (if you haven't already remapped it). I've found this feels a bit more natural. Hopefully canon sends out a quick firmware update soon.


----------

